# Skyking Theatre, RAF Upper Heyford Oct '11



## mookster (Oct 27, 2011)

This was the other building visited by me and klempner and one we'd both wanted to see for some time but it was always sealed securely and right in the middle of a load of live buildings, but today was the day we got in.

Brief bit of history, it was built in 1941 and entertained many many servicemen/families over the years before closing in 1994. People may find it odd that it's not on the proper communal side, but the theatre predates most buildings on that side by a good couple of decades which is why it's smack bang in the middle of the main base.















































More photos can be found here

All in all a good, if rather wet day.


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very good indeedy..twas a great day for sure particularly the other jewel we got to see.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks like you could just go in and watch a movie.


----------



## Alie2012 (Oct 27, 2011)

*...........*

Cool find mate and you can tell security is good, as the place was in good knick


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hope you bought the correct ciggies !!!!!!!
Good report !!


----------



## King Al (Oct 28, 2011)

Not seen this one before, Great find Guys


----------



## Happyshopper (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice report! That ticket machine reminds me of the Hockley Palladium in Birmingham, I wonder if it's the same type...


----------



## PROSNIPER (Oct 29, 2011)

i cant belive how good it still looks inside 

good post


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 29, 2011)

Quality fellas, that's a cool explore!


----------

